# 2011 Havanese Rescue Auction!!!2 more days till it starts...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Havanese lovers everywhere! We're pleased to announce that the 11th annual fall auction for Havanese Rescue Inc will run from Saturday, October 29th through Saturday, November 5th.

We encourage everyone to read the FAQs and don't be afraid to ask if you have a question that's not listed or need further clarification. 
Feel free to share this announcement with reckless abandon! Click for details: http://www.havaneserescue.com/component/contact/71-general-contacts/10-annual-auctioneer

To donate an item(s), just send a description and picture (or link to an online pic) to our auctioneer. Over the years, we have featured everything from gift cards, dog toys, totes and treats, dog carriages, clothing, accessories and jewelry (for people & pets), artwork, pottery, books and music, to children's toys and games, antiques, holiday decorations, handbags, and more. The item doesn't have to be Havanese or dog related. You are limited only by your imagination and the ability to pack up and mail the item to the winner when the auction ends. "Gently used" items are welcome; when you send the info, just mention that the item has been used.

The sooner you send the info the better as it takes time to get the pics organized, edited and posted on the auction site. If you delay and are "memory-challenged" you may forget. I'd never turn away a donation but it does take time away from accepting bids and updating the website if I stop to add new items once the auction is running.

Here is the link to the auction pages, which include a FAQ section. *http://2011auction.homestead.com/index.html*

If you are unable to donate or bid, please remember that we rely solely on word of mouth and the Havanese lists to announce this event, so anything you can do to spread the word to other lists, newsletters, groups, family and friends is equally important and much appreciated. Thanks!!

Laura Cascino 
via Linda Okimoto


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Check this out, everyone! They have lots of great things to bid on. I got a great wall hanging last year. You can't beat it since all the proceeds go to Havanese Rescue!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*HRI Rescue Videos preparing for Auction!*

The Annual HRI OnLine Auction is our biggest fundraiser of the year 
and it seems that 2011 may be our biggest in terms of the amount of donations -
THANK YOU everyone!!!
http://2011auction.homestead.com/index.html
Each year Havanese Rescue is called upon to take in more dogs, for so many different reasons.....
Our volunteers work tirelessly to keep up and give them the best of care, to prepare them for lives with families that love them.
HRI has taken in 130 pups so far in 2011. Here are two of the dogs presently in foster-care:
Gus (in WI) is 6 months old and his family decided they no longer wanted him.





Punch (in NJ) is 2.5 yrs old and was surrendered to a shelter when his owner relocated to Hawaii.





I can promise you a fun filled week while you bid on over 200 donated items - Happy, Happy Bidding!
PLEASE CROSSPOST!!!
Karen Grant
HRI Volunteer


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I put in my bid (for Punch - only kidding). I did put in my bid already. There is something for everyone. Great items this year.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Want to remind everyone about the auction and that there is only about 15 hours remaining to make your bids.

There are many great items to bid on, so go check it out and see what there might be that you just can't live without, plus it is all for a great cause 

http://2011auction.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*TIME IS RUNNING OUT!!!*



CacheHavs said:


> Want to remind everyone about the auction and that there is only about 15 hours remaining to make your bids.
> 
> There are many great items to bid on, so go check it out and see what there might be that you just can't live without, plus it is all for a great cause
> 
> http://2011auction.homestead.com/index.html


THERE IS ONLY A LITTLE OVER 3 1/2 HOURS LEFT TO GET YOUR BIDS IN!!! There is a lot of great stuf' so don't miss out!:biggrin1:


----------

